# Wishing Everyone "A Very Happy Thanksgiving 2015"



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Just wanted to wish everyone here at hauntforum, a very safe and wonderful Thanksgiving holiday!

Going to be heading out to be with family and won't be back until Sunday afternoon. So I just wanted to wish everyone a safe and happy holiday before leaving.

"Happy Thanksgiving 2015", Everyone be Safe!
*_


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving, HauntForum peeps!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all and:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!! Isn't it nice to know that everything you eat on Thanksgiving day and Friday is calorie free!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't know if I'll be on for the next day or two, so I want to wish everyone a safe and happy Thanksgiving.

Sound off peeps...what are you thankful for? I am thankful for my mom. Because of her, I am the person I am today. She raised me on her own and did a fine job.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Copchick said:


> Sound off peeps...what are you thankful for? I am thankful for my mom. Because of her, I am the person I am today. She raised me on her own and did a fine job


I'm thankful for the blessing of a wonderful husband and family


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving all! And Spooky1, I am sooo stealing that granny brain pic!
Thanks, Mike


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Copchick said:


> Don't know if I'll be on for the next day or two, so I want to wish everyone a safe and happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> Sound off peeps...what are you thankful for? I am thankful for my mom. Because of her, I am the person I am today. She raised me on her own and did a fine job.


Good idea Copchick. Of course family, faith and friends are at the top of my list. But sometimes I don't realize the everyday things I am thankful for. When we lost electricity for a few days, I never knew how thankful I would be when they turned it back on. Toilets that flush. Tornado sirens. Working laptop. Living in this great country, and the Military that protects us. Hauntforum, and everyone it takes to keep us going, including the posters. I guess I could go on and on, but I'll let Louie say it for me. (And I'm thankful for Louie.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch/?v=E2VCwBzGdPM


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scareme, that is one of my all time favorite songs, best sung by Louie!!

I am thankful for every morning I wake up in a free country.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm thankful for Roxy, and not to be in the hospital.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm adding another pic, just because.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thankful that Abby did not eat any furniture while we were at Spooky1's brother's house for dinner.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't say I blame Abby. I hear sofa with ranch dressing is pretty tasty.


----------

